# Eggos prego?



## Gary (Apr 16, 2019)

Is there an easy way to check if my doe is pregnant? I bred her when I first got her and a month later nothing. I bred her again over a month ago ( april 8th is 1 month) and nothing. I don't want to breed her now if she is pregnant so how can i tell?


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 16, 2019)

I would breed her again, they're only pregnant for 31 days and 40 at the most (rarely ever!)
Are you seeing the buck fall off during the breedings?.....You should see her lift her body up and the buck will fall backwards. That's how you know if it's a successful breeding 
How old is your doe? And has she ever had a litter?
Also, is your buck proven?
Sorry for the questions...more info just makes it easier to answer!


----------



## Gary (Apr 16, 2019)

The buck is proven. My other doe has had two litters by him but they all died. Im not sure how old this doe is. The animal dude said she was grown. She looks full size. She doesn't really loft up at all. I've tried assisting a few times. He does fall over sometimes. I put her back in his cage today. He was getting it and fell over and one of them let out a scream, I hope she wasn't being hurt.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 17, 2019)

Gary said:


> The buck is proven. My other doe has had two litters by him but they all died. Im not sure how old this doe is. The animal dude said she was grown. She looks full size. She doesn't really loft up at all. I've tried assisting a few times. He does fall over sometimes. I put her back in his cage today. He was getting it and fell over and one of them let out a scream, I hope she wasn't being hurt.


It's usually the buck the screams a little ha ha!
If she were mine I would breed her again. It might take a while since she's never had a litter before


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 17, 2019)

Did you check the doe for readiness before you bred her? 

Rabbit does don't show estrus like some animals, but they do experience hormonal cycles. About once a month, a doe ripens fresh eggs, and holds them in readiness until hormones triggered by being bred causes her to release them. The doe is at her most fertile right at the time that the eggs first become ready, and will be most likely to breed at that time. If you turn the doe over and press just in front of her vulva, you can expose a bit of the tissue that lines it. If the tissue is bright, cherry red, the doe is at a hormonal peak, and will probably breed readily and conceive a good sized litter. If the color is purplish, the doe is past the peak, her eggs are getting older, and while she may breed, she may have a smaller litter (or none at all). If the color is pale pink, she is at her lowest level hormonally, and it is probably a waste of time to try to breed at that time. 

If your doe accepted the buck, her body will produce a hormone that causes her to release eggs. That hormone will reach its peak in about 2 hours. If you breed her again at that time, she will have a second hormone release, resulting in an even higher level of hormone (and hopefully, more eggs being released). That's the theory, anyway.


----------



## Gary (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks.


----------

